# eek, help me...



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

sorry, this might be a stupid question. but i want to know how long a plant can last if i bag it and put it in a fridge? i did some replanting, and there were the two plants that did not fit in the tank anymore (amazon sword, crinum natans), and no one seems to want it yet.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

As long as you keep them moist in a ziplock; around 5 days. Better yet just float them in your tank until you get rid of them.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i tend to float them, they still grow that way


----------

